# campsite near Birmingham



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm planning my first big trip to France and have all the campsites booked in advance (playing it safe), except for one on outbound trip through the UK.

I will be arriving in Holyhead at 1520 (lets say of the boat at 1600) with wife and 2 kids and need to do about 3 hours that evening... which should bring me to Birmingham.

I can find some sites just east of Birminghan (Hollyfast) but they never responded to my booking request. Other sites seem to say "no children" or strictly no arrivals after 8pm (which would be pushing it for me as I need to take driving breaks for the kids), or are CC sites and I need to be a member??

Can anybody recommned a site just around North/East Birmingham, near enough to the motorway (A41 or M6) that will take me????

Thanks!

Also, I can't drive too far past Birmingham as the kids will be wrecked or I'll arrive too late... I can't stop short of Birmingham as if I leave at 0800 the next morning I will just have nice time to get to Dover.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi, 

With a tight schedule why not stop on one of the motorway services, say Corley, last on the M6 before the M1 ?


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I want the kids to be able to run around for an hour or so in safety... it will have been a long day and I get cranky!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

What about Kingsbury water park, Sutton Coldfield. Easy to get to and is a C&CC site.

(Not been myself so cant help there.)


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Look at sites on www.touringandtenting.com or www.ukcampsite.co.uk as some of the CCsites and C&CC sites only take minimum of two nights booking if you are travelling on a weekend. If you are amember of the mentioned clubs look for a rally around the midlands and it will only cost you a fiver at the most. I would search the web for a small site with facilities which you should get for around £8.00.
Hope you find one and have a nice trip.

Putties


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Birmingham*

Hi

I was going to suggest Hollyfast near Coventry. do a search on the net for Midland International Motorhomes and contact the park that way.

I know people who have stayed there and said it was OK

Rapide561


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

*Camping near Birmingham*



ScotJimland said:


> Hi,
> 
> With a tight schedule why not stop on one of the motorway services, say Corley, last on the M6 before the M1 ?


Do they let you overnight there?

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ian 
I haven't used Corley services which are run by Welcome Break but I have used the M20 services which are Roadchef, they charge £6 with a £2 breakfast voucher thrown in, Moto also do the same, as far as I know you can overnight at all of them.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Birmingham*



> I haven't used Corley services which are run by Welcome Break but I have used the M20 services which are Roadchef, they charge £6 with a £2 breakfast voucher thrown in, Moto also do the same, as far as I know you can overnight at all of them.


Prices do vary. Services on M42 near Birmingham wanted £12 no breakfast!

There is a great CC club site near NEC but it's close on £20 for a 1 night stay for Mh and 2 adults. If you want details let me know.

Bit further south is Warwick race course. That's wortha try.

Dennis


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Ian
> I haven't used Corley services which are run by Welcome Break but I have used the M20 services which are Roadchef, they charge £6 with a £2 breakfast voucher thrown in, Moto also do the same, as far as I know you can overnight at all of them.


Thanks for that Jim. That sounds a really good deal.

Ian


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Paul

Great site in Birmingham Clent hills its a CC&C site very quite very clean very friendly we have stayed there several times. last year we left there and got the ferry to France no problem....aido


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dubpaul
there is a cl site in Meriden nice big field next to a pub, i think its called cooperage farm, you can get straight back on to the a45 then onto a42.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

thanks for the info... I'll check them out!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

hi all,

Clent Hills and Wolverley (CC) are saying I have to stay 2 nights if I want elec hookup. I think I will use elec as it'll be my first night away in a different country after some driving and I might want to calm the kids down with a DVD or something.

Anybody suggest anywhere else. I just need a basic site with playground/elec.

Thanks!


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

tel number for hollyfast is 02476 336411. they have a small play area and an indoor games room for kids. its a nice site very clean and well kept.  

andy & amanda


----------



## 96740 (Nov 19, 2005)

*CL*

I use a CL (caravan Club) juts off the M6 at Culcheth called Yew Tree farm, has hook up and a shower , toilet etc , and would be OK for kid's.
Page 281 in their book , SJ 653 943.


----------

